# Hurst Texas Swap Meet Saturday October 16, 2021



## sm2501 (Sep 4, 2021)

Our 25th year. The name of the store has changed, but still in the same place.
Trek Bicycles of Hurst, TX previously Bicycles Inc. 143 E Harwood Rd, Hurst, TX 76054


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes! I’ll be there!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2021)

AWESOME 😎


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2021)

Coming  to Texas Swap Meeting 
42 Elgin light weight beautiful original paint, with documentation 
The grips are not original, tires and not sure about pedal . Every thing else is all there . 
$400 at Swap Meet


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2021)

Next up 60s Texas Ranger Girly. Can Ride it anywhere any time 
All original paint 
$125 
At Swap Meet


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2021)

Next up 
Schwinn HEAVY DUTI 
Not exactly sure what year it is Not open for Discussion .I just want to hear the baby cry . Getting different shop bike you will love it 
$300 at Famous Texas Swap meet


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2021)

Next up Schwinn Enduro 
22 inch tires I imagine this size is hard to find 
5 speed every thing works the way it’s supposed too, sporting original paint it looks like it’s all there some kid would love it . I sold this to a friend about 2 years ago he brought it home . His boy jumped on it and loved it problem was he found him almost 50 miles from home I guess he thought he was a young @tripple3 . Anyway he took it away from him bummer. 
200 at Texas Swap


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 4, 2021)

I’ll have a few stingray projects and a nice rider there if they don’t sell by then. I might bring an unfinished Whizzer project (had it there last year) if anyone is interested. Lots of parts, BMX stuff, rust….I’ll have tools and a stand if anyone needs help fixing or breaking stuff down.


----------



## Jollyride (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice Elgin!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bump


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 11, 2021)

If anyone coming has a nice set of TOC barrel hubs or wheels with good hubs in ridable condition I need some. If just hubs, the cog needs to be loose so I can lace them!! 36H 1/8 cog. Thank you!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 15, 2021)

Packing up now. See everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Had a great time today at Texas swap meet took 5 bikes , sold 4 and bought one . Didn’t find much I was interested in till I came across miniature Red line racer , did I need it no am I going to ride it no , just thought it was cool. The best part of today was that I got to meet some great people


----------

